

HTML5 Game Controller Overlay Library - Created in 35 hours for PennApps - austinhallock
https://github.com/austinhallock/html5-virtual-game-controller

======
Tloewald
Looks potentially useful but the example game:

* unbearably slow on ipad 4

* requires spacebar to start (kind of defeats the point, no?)

~~~
austinhallock
That's just the demo game I had to work with (given the time restraint of the
PennApps hackathon), unfortunately it performs slow on iPhones and iPads. That
demo game was made with Construct 2, a drag-and-drop game engine - they do
make an effort for performance, but as shown by this game, it's a difficult
task with all the additional bloat of that type of game engine.

The controller library itself has good performance on iOS since that's
obviously one of the main targets of something like this.

This was me taking a game that completely didn't work on touch devices, and
making it work - hence the "Spacebar to start". That functionality was mapped
to the "B" key. I'll add that note into the documentation, thanks for pointing
it out!

~~~
Tloewald
Thanks for replying. The controller seems pretty nice. I've got a vector
engine game that runs beautifully on mobile devices i might hook this up to.

